# Transom Gel Coat Crack



## LALostmen (May 16, 2018)

I noticed that a crack in the transom gel coat is starting to form on my 2010 East Cape lostmen. My gut reaction was that this was no different from typical gel coat spider cracking/crazing that occurs on a boat deck but I figured I'd be better off running this by y'all in case this is something I should be concerned about. 

Hopefully the pics I attached clearly show what's going on and thanks in advance for any feedback/advice.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I had a really similar issue in my 17T last year. Mine actually looked worse than that. I don't mess with gelcoat, so I took it to a good shop. Turned out it wasn't structural at all and nothing to worry about. I had them fix it anyway, but could have run it for a while.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Ouch. My old skiff did that. Grind back, fill it up, make it pretty. 

It's hard to tell if those are water spots or blisters.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

That is a very tight corner to get glass to lay in. My guess is there is a bit of air between the gel and the glass. Probably cosmetic.


----------



## LALostmen (May 16, 2018)

Thank you guys for the feedback and that's pretty much in line with what I was thinking/hoping to hear. 

In that first pic, those are just water spots as I took these right after a thunderstorm rolled through.


----------

